# Anybody going today?



## yammohamma (Sep 8, 2008)

Is anybody gonna try it today? If so, and you're looking for a rider let me know, I'd love to go give it a try. I caught a ride on a friends boat Wednesday and the visibility was not so good on the bottom but I't still be fun to get back out.


----------



## yammohamma (Sep 8, 2008)

Never mind, I just went out side and almost got blown over. I'll pass


----------



## kTkGreenGo (Oct 2, 2007)

we might go to the springs.....i dunno


----------



## yammohamma (Sep 8, 2008)

kinda wanting to save my money for a boat trip. How much would the springs cost?


----------



## theangrydolphin (Oct 2, 2007)

If Morrison is open, it will cost you $0 to enter the park. Vortex is $18 unless they went back up to $30 sometime recently; they have a website that should tell you. Gas shouldn't be too bad if ou car pool and the mandatory debriefing at Sally's will run you anywhere from $12-22 depending on how hungry you are. The sour cream and chive fries are worth their weight in gold but luckily, Sally's don't charge that much for them. Try the peanut butter pie if there's any left.


----------



## yammohamma (Sep 8, 2008)

Sorry I missed out. Sounds like it would've been a good time. Hope yall had fun


----------



## kTkGreenGo (Oct 2, 2007)

it was to long good dive. Vis was about 19 ft because of sturred up muck. Alot of new divers were out there with classes. but all and all a solid good day!


----------



## dkdiver (Oct 15, 2007)

Just for info, Morrison is still not open but like everyone here has said, it sure is going to be nice.



Vortex was $19.00 Friday (kinda strange). Just for info purposes


----------

